# Engagement photo with Lily



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Since Lily our fur baby we had to include her in our engagement photo session. This pic is the sneak peek our photographer sent to us.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Great picture.
Lily looks so happy for the both of you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice! How thoughtful to include Lily in your pictures.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

That's great! Congratulations!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's one very HAPPY Golden!!! Congratulations on your engagement! 

Pete


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

love it!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So cute!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

So stinkin cute! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

aw thats such a lovely photo, I bet Lily is thinking when this was taken that things cant get much better!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fantastic photo!!!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

She's getting double the kisses!! That's such a sweet photo! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

beautiful picture. and congrats on your engagement =)


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulation to you, your husband to be and of course Lily!

Love the pic


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic picture and know at that moment Lilly and both of you were so happy. This is a picture to share..forever! Love it!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awwww so cute! Wonderful picture, and congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picutre, Congratulations and best wishes to you.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Such a great idea, the picture is lovely! Congratulations!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, so sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats, so cute! She really does look so happy


----------

